
Show HN: Video player that puts viewers first - kevingorin
Https://bossvideoplayer.com
======
freeone3000
I must be outside the target market of "video viewers". This website has a
popup, an attention grabbing bug, a second popup on defocus, that same popup
again on idle.

Then I view the actual sample ad that the website has. It's essentially a
fractal of advertisement - interactive elements pasted inside other
interactive elements with video playing the entire while.

About the only user-friendly feature I can find is that the entire item is
encapsulated in one element for simple adblocking.

------
Nullabillity
Surely that title must be a parody? The demo is a nightmare of interactive
elements flashing back and forth, nevermind the instant location permission
request and subscription popup. Of course there's also the mandatory annoying
Intercom garbage.

------
tobr
Congratulations on shipping. The name, the copy, the pitch, the popups all
made me wonder if maybe this was satire, though. I suppose I’m not the
intended audience, but it was all too obnoxious and I just wanted to leave
this site.

~~~
CawCawCaw
Same experience here. Impossible to believe that a site with such poor user
experience can at the same time offer a product that "puts viewers first".

------
Ahmed90
So technically take the youtube description section and squeeze it as a buggy
overlay on top of the video is a "viewer first" move?

I'm confused :(

------
danfromberlin
Why does this site with its focus on a video player need to know my browser's
location?

This seems sketchy.

------
kevingorin
Think online video advertising industry is broken. It puts advertiser first
and viewer second by interrupting and forcing conversions.

Created Boss video player that allows the viewer to trigger video overlays
when they want to learn more about certain moment. Also opened it up to allow
any html css and javascript to be added on top of the video through our back
panel. So people can embed any 3rd oarty snippet inside the player; salesforce
forms, booking calendar, chat etc.

Also created a free forever plan with no credit card required.

Been over a year in development and now its launched.

~~~
matt_morgan
This was not a good "Show HN." I should be able to click on a Show HN and see
on the very first page what the thing does. I.e., I should be able to use the
product on the landing page you direct me to. Here I cannot. Also, do away
with the popups, the location request, etc. I advise you to try again with a
real demo.

------
somada141
The site seems far too fleshed out to be a joke so I have to assume it's a
legitimate offering. I propose that an even-more-premium plan be offered where
a person with a stick jabs the viewer on the side until the sale is made
further increasing the conversion rate :D.

While I certainly see the (advertising) value of such a product I have to
wonder whether there's a less intrusive way to 'seal the deal'.

------
chendragon
Some of the examples do not work well on mobile (iPad Pro). The UI elements
are a tad small to hit accurately on a touch screen and elements which require
scrolling don't scroll as expected such as the forms to be filled in.

------
corbpie
Is this a joke or?

